# Kovarianzmatrix berechnen



## poulin80 (25. Jan 2012)

Hallo an alle,

wie berechne ich von einer gegebenen Matrix die Kovarianzmatrix?

Ich muß dazu eine Java Methode schreiben.

Vielen Dank und LG


----------



## SlaterB (25. Jan 2012)

wie ist die Frage zu verstehen?
brauchst du die mathematischen Kenntnisse dazu? solltest du haben bzw. sollte dir derjenige geben der auch die Aufgabenstellung stellt,
sonst zunächst ein gutes Thema für Suchmaschinen

oder gehts dann um den Java-Code dazu? in der Annahme dass dir das irgendjemand fertig programmiert, solltest du wohl erklären/ verlinken, was dann da zu tun ist,
wird auch wenig Aussicht haben, genauso wie unwahrscheinlich ist dass jemand das macht der das zufällig schon kennt,
aber fassen wir zusammen:

du suchst also jemanden, der selbstständig
- Kovarianzmatrix-Berechnung im Detail mathematisch nachschlägt/ nachvollzieht/ auffrischt
- in Java-Code gießt
- wahrscheinlich im kompletten Programm, drumherun noch Klassen wie Matrix programmieren usw.

und du sagst dann am Ende Danke?
hmm,
vorerst verschoben nach Hausaufgaben


edit:
ok, im letzten Thema
http://www.java-forum.org/allgemeine-java-themen/129907-matrix-kurtosis-berechnen.html
war ja einiges los, initial auch bisschen ausführlicher


----------



## HimBromBeere (25. Jan 2012)

> vorerst verschoben nach Hausaufgaben


ich würd´ mal eher sagen: verschoben nach http://www.java-forum.org/hausaufgaben/63088-5-1-2-phasen-beim-erschleichen-loesungen-fuer-aufgaben.html

Aber mal ehrlich, soweit ich mich erinnere, ist das Erstellen einer Kovarianzmatrix nicht die einfachste mathematische Operation. Aber wenn man das Wort schreiben kann, kann man es bestimmt auch googlen...


----------

